# Traditions .209 Pistol



## Dave Combs (Feb 28, 2003)

Anyone know anything about the .209 pistols made by Traditions? 

I found a couple of them new over the weekend and wanted to get some feedback before I bought one.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Dave my Brother in law has this 209 pistol. The problem with it is the trigger pull is way to heavy, and most of the time the primers get stuck in the cylinder because they are hit so hard from the fireing pin. This gun also only fires 5 rounds. Dave you can purchase this from Bass Pro Shop where my brother in law purchased his. Jon is going to purchase two NEF's that shoot the 22 cal blank, much easier to operate and you can shoot 9 rounds thru it.

Greg


----------



## Dave Combs (Feb 28, 2003)

BPS is where I found them myself. I currently have a borrowed .32 H&R that has been sleeved to fit the .209 and the same thing happens with the primers getting stuck after they have been fired. I bought a different brand of primers this time to see if that helps the problem. I was told that the problem was with the primers being loaded too hot and then blowing out after being shot.


----------

